# Kubota L2800



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Hey i posted a topic under general talk in the Cut Hut pertaining to the purchase of a Kubota L2800 or a Mahindra.

Figured I might post another thread here in hopes of getting some more opinions and ideas.

This is what I got so far.
Kubota L2800 with FEL, 4wd plus new 60" disc and new 60" bush hog, eaxct quote is listed on the other thread but it is a few pennies more than 16k. What do ya'll think? Guy with a L2800 tell me about'em.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats not out of line for a low hour machine and the goodies it comes with.


----------



## ku4ns (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got a L2800 since 2004 and use it for gardening, mowing (6ft finishing mower -Bushhog) and it works very well. I have only a little over 100 hours and the cost was about $12,000 for the tractor back then.


----------



## cashflo (May 9, 2010)

*l2800*

My price on this tractor was 15.700 with loader for 2010 model


----------



## franny49 (May 24, 2010)

I have an L3400, basically the same tractor. I have been reading that the PTO system is the weak link on these tractors. My tractor currently has a PTO problem sounds like the clutch is slipping on my Woods Bush Hog. I hooked up my tiller and it does the same thing. Guess I will take it the dealer and see what the problem is. Only 120 hours on this machine. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

A new L2800 (gear drive) 4WD with FEL, industrial tires, and detachable backhoe followed me home one year ago. I have never regretted it after owning a 1949 8N for 24 years and trying to maintain 40 acres and a half mile of STEEP driveway with the 8N. Scraping snow, gravel, and ditching the long driveway has been made much easier, plus installing the backhoe makes this machine a whole different animal. I now have 112 hours on it. PLENTY of power to lift, push, or pull anything needed, including lifting huge tree trunks into dump truck beds. This machine will lift things that are scary in weight and size. 

Price new with FEL was $17,000
Added backhoe for $7,000 more and has proven to be well worth it. 

I kept my 24 year old scrape blade from the 8N, so have about all I need for my particular situation. 

I would do it again. Bo


----------

